# Increasing turbo noise



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

What can i add to increase the turbo noise in the s3?

Will an intake make a big difference? Or a turbo muffler delete? 

I love the bov and dv sound when the turbo spools but hate the loud tsss when you let off pressure.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

dan_s3 said:


> What can i add to increase the turbo noise in the s3?
> 
> Will an intake make a big difference? Or a turbo muffler delete?
> 
> I love the bov and dv sound when the turbo spools but hate the loud tsss when you let off pressure.


With the caveat I have not done this myself, the turbo muffler delete and an intake are usually the big two that people recommend if you live for the spool and air noises.

I doubt the DV sound will change with those mods though, the only sound out of the DV should be the pressure release psssh noise and far as I know... nothing else.

I don't know any good way of eliminating the sound of pressure being released. Now perhaps, if you were super creative you could relocate the DV and muffle the sound that way, but that's probably far more effort than your annoyance is worth. But that's up to to judge really, you may be an engineer.


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

Turbo muffler delete and intake do make both the whine of the turbo and the Pssshh of the diverter valve more noticeable. 

Especially on the stock a3 exhaust, with both of those mods I could hear the turbo spool very clearly, now that I have the exhaust, it's much more muffled/drowned out. 

I'm not aware of any method of being able to hear the turbo more, without also being able to hear the woosh as well. The two go hand-in-hand.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

I meant to say i didnt like the sound of an aftermarket bov/dv when you let off boost its too obnoxious(atleast an aftermarket bov is i haven't heard any aftermarket dv on an s3).

Its so hard to find clips on youtube! Only clip i was able to find was one with an aftermarket bov.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Antariusz said:


> Turbo muffler delete and intake do make both the whine of the turbo and the Pssshh of the diverter valve more noticeable.
> 
> Especially on the stock a3 exhaust, with both of those mods I could hear the turbo spool very clearly, now that I have the exhaust, it's much more muffled/drowned out.
> 
> I'm not aware of any method of being able to hear the turbo more, without also being able to hear the woosh as well. The two go hand-in-hand.



The diverter valve is most likely not effected by a turbo muffler delete as there is no change in pressure to the DV nor a change in muffling for the DV, I don't know what additional noise you are mistaking for the release of pressure from the diverter, but theres nothing physically different about the setup that would cause the DV to be louder. Unless there's something I'm missing, I have to assume you are mistaking other turbo noise or are gaining a placebo effect of some sort. 

The DV is post turbo and is only going to get the same pressure release it would have if the turbo were still muffled, the pssh should be the same unless you replace the DV with an aftermarket with different (intentional) acoustic properties or different spring rate.


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> The diverter valve is most likely not effected by a turbo muffler delete as there is no change in pressure to the DV nor a change in muffling for the DV, I don't know what additional noise you are mistaking for the release of pressure from the diverter, but theres nothing physically different about the setup that would cause the DV to be louder. Unless there's something I'm missing, I have to assume you are mistaking other turbo noise or are gaining a placebo effect of some sort.
> 
> The DV is post turbo and is only going to get the same pressure release it would have if the turbo were still muffled, the pssh should be the same unless you replace the DV with an aftermarket with different (intentional) acoustic properties or different spring rate.


I'm simply saying that I had the intake and the turbo muffler delete done at the same time. I can't tell which affected which. Both the turbo spool-up AND the pssh were louder with both... But I cannot say for sure how much of the spool-up increase noise came from the intake and how much came from the turbo muffler delete.

The DV is definitely louder with an intake, that's not placebo (I have the APR intake, but an open element filter would probably be even more pronounced. He wants only increased turbo spool sound without increased DV sound (as far as I could tell from his post).

So, the question is, who has installed the turbo muffler delete WITHOUT installing an intake (it would be a fairly rare setup, you might as well replace the intake when you've got it disconnected to change the turbo muffler)... because I think that would be the only way to get more "whine" without the psssh becoming more noticable.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Antariusz said:


> I'm simply saying that I had the intake and the turbo muffler delete done at the same time. I can't tell which affected which. Both the turbo spool-up AND the pssh were louder with both... But I cannot say for sure how much of the spool-up increase noise came from the intake and how much came from the turbo muffler delete.
> 
> The DV is definitely louder with an intake, that's not placebo (I have the APR intake, but an open element filter would probably be even more pronounced. He wants only increased turbo spool sound without increased DV sound (as far as I could tell from his post).
> 
> So, the question is, who has installed the turbo muffler delete WITHOUT installing an intake (it would be a fairly rare setup, you might as well replace the intake when you've got it disconnected to change the turbo muffler)... because I think that would be the only way to get more "whine" without the psssh becoming more noticable.


Understood, I just hope that's not an indicator you are sending more pressure into the DV, would call for an upgrade.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Antariusz said:


> So, the question is, who has installed the turbo muffler delete WITHOUT installing an intake (it would be a fairly rare setup, you might as well replace the intake when you've got it disconnected to change the turbo muffler)... because I think that would be the only way to get more "whine" without the psssh becoming more noticable.


This is my plan, to run just the delete and see if that makes a decent but not overbearing increase in turbo noise. Will update when I do it!


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

DBVeeDB said:


> This is my plan, to run just the delete and see if that makes a decent but not overbearing increase in turbo noise. Will update when I do it!


Awesome! Please keep us posted!


----------

